# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Reservorios de agua de tres regiones se encuentran a la mitad de su capacidad

## Bruno Cillóniz

_Las temperaturas y las lluvias superarán el promedio en algunas regiones, según informó el Servicio Nacional de Meteorología e Hidrología (SENAMHI) en su pronóstico meteorológico para la nueva temporada._   *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Agraria.pe.-* Los volúmenes de agua de los reservorios de tres regiones del país se encuentran a la mitad de su capacidad útil, informó el Servicio Nacional de Meteorología e Hidrología (SENAMHI) en un comunicado en el que difunde el pronóstico del tiempo para la temporada de otoño. 
En lo que respecta a los volúmenes de agua, hasta el momento los reservorios de la zona norte Poechos (Piura) y Tinajones (Lambayeque) se encuentran a la mitad de su capacidad útil. En la zona central las lagunas que alimentan al río Rímac, no presentan problema alguno, señala la nota. 
Mientras que en Arequipa, en la zona sur, los reservorios almacenaron cantidades inferiores a su capacidad útil, sin representar al momento problemas de desabastecimiento. Los reservorios o embalses ubicados en esta región son: Condoroma, El Fraile, El Pañe y Aguada Blanca.  *Temperaturas y lluvias* 
En cuanto a las temperaturas, anuncia que las mínimas continuarán con valores normales en la Costa, especialmente en Tumbes, Piura, Lambayeque, La Libertad y Ancash. En Cusco, Junín, Moquegua y Ayacucho se registrarán por debajo del promedio. 
Prevé que Cajamarca, Amazonas, Lima, San Martín, Ica, algunas zonas de Ayacucho, Apurímac, Cusco, Arequipa, Puno, Moquegua y Tacna registren temperaturas superiores a sus normales. 
Las lluvias continuarán en Loreto, La Libertad, Cajamarca, Huanuco, Ica, Apurímac y Puno, donde es probable que superen la media normal. En el norte, particularmente en Tumbes y Piura, el otoño vendrá con precipitaciones superiores hasta abril, que luego disminuirán, apunta.   *Rastros del verano en el agro* 
Respecto al impacto del tiempo meteorológico del último verano en el agro, informa que en la Costa la actividad podría verse beneficiada por las lluvias. Sólo en Tumbes, el río del mismo nombre afectó los cultivos de plátano y arroz. En la Costa central y sur, los cultivos se mantienen en buen estado. En la parte sur, en cambio, algunos sembríos podrían haberse afectado por la escasez de las lluvias, señala el documento. 
En la Sierra norte sólo se registraron problemas agrícolas en Cajamarca, relacionados con excesos de humedad que provocaron enfermedades fungosas. Este problema afectó a la rancha de la papa en la Sierra central, que también registró pérdidas por inundación. En esa subregión las lluvias disminuyeron en marzo, reduciendo la humedad, agrega. 
El la parte sur occidental de la Sierra la falta de lluvia causó pérdidas por estrés hídrico y deficiencia de humedad. En la parte sur oriental, hubo inundaciones con pérdidas de cultivos cercanos a los ríos. La humedad también perjudicó a cultivos del altiplano. 
En la Selva norte no se registraron mayores impactos mientras que en el centro y sur de esa región se registraron inundaciones y exceso de humedad, causando enfermedades fungosas.Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno invertirá más de S/. 100 millones este año para construir pequeños reservorios de agua Reservorios para agua BUWATEC Artículo: América del Sur alberga la mitad de la biodiversidad mundial Artículo: Con camionetas y computadoras fortalecerán control del agua en 20 regiones Artículo: Volumen de agua en cuatro reservorios de la costa norte continúa incrementándose según el Minag

----------

